# Needed: panacur granules



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Some of my quarantined hoppers need a little panacur treatment but the 2 tsp I have on hand is expired. Before I go buying anymore would someone happen to have a little they could spare seeing as the shelf life is rather short lived? :roll:


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Update: After talking with Dr. Frye it seems my packet from him was mistakenly labeled with '07 as the expiration date. It should have read '09. It seems panacure is a bit more stable than I first thought.

you may want to double check with him before tossing yours.


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Your thread reminded me that I had ordered some medications from Dr. Frye for a sick frog that died the morning before I received the medications so I still have them unopened. They have no expiration date so I thought I might ask the more experienced members here........

If I received Baytril and Metronidazole on 10/30/07.............how long will they be good if never being opened?

Thanks!
Andrea


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Andrea, 
Shoot my brother an email on that. I believe they both have fairly long shelf lives . Just make sure to keep the Metro out of any light.

Rich


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Rich,

Ok. They have been in a drawer in the mailer they came in. 

Thanks for the response.


----------

